#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Configurar cisco aironet 1200 para trabalhar com mikrotik em bridge

## peritinaicos

Bom amigos comprei um Cisco 1200AG series (air-lap1242AG-A-K9 v02) e estou querendo coloca-lo para funcionar como AP em modo ponte, apenas para envio de sinal. Quero saber como configura-lo, pois não sei o IP para acessa-lo via navegador.
Obrigado a todos.

----------


## carlindanet

Wilder

o que achei foi isso:
*Aironet 1200 Default IP:
*10.0.0.1

*Aironet 1200 Default Password:*
Cisco

*Aironet 1200 Default Username:*
root

fonte: Cisco Aironet 1200 Default Settings, Default Username, Default Password, Default IP Address - Router IP Address

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços 

Marcos

Se fui util clica na estrelinha

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom amigo coloquei na minha maquina 10.0.0.2/24 e tentei acesso ao 10.0.0.1 via navegador e sem resposta, nem pinga nem nada. O equipamento é novinho.

----------


## peritinaicos

E ai pessoal, alguma luz?

----------


## peritinaicos

Ainda tentando configurar, alguma luz^}

----------

